# Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung



## patty4 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Nach einigen Nachforschungen zum Thema Kindersicherung von Teichen habe ich mich (trotz der geschilderten Nachteile) für das anbringen eines Gitters über dem Teich entschieden.

Ich lasse es von einer Stahlbaufirma anfertigen - so dass es nicht durchhängt.

jetzt ist nur die Frage: Verzinken lassen oder nicht?

Was ist schlechter, wenn noch Fische geplant sind? Verzinkte Teile im Wasser, oder unverzinkte (rostende)???

Gibt es hier jemand, mit Erfahrungswerten?

Liebe Grüße
Patty


----------



## sevenkoi (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Patty,
hast du eventuell auch in Erwägung gezogen, deinen Teich mit einem Fischernetz aus Nylon abzusichern? Mit solchen Netzen werden hunderte von Kilo Fisch aus dem Meer gezogen - so schwer werden deine Kinder wohl kaum.
Ich hatte ein solches Netz mit Niro-Stahlseilen (kosten auch nicht die Welt) ganz stramm über meinem Teich, als Reiherschutz und als Kindersicherung - war optisch nicht belastend. 
Eine verzinkte Baustahlmatte mit entsprechenden Vorkehrungen gegen Durchhängen würde ein Schweinegeld kosten - ganz abgesehen von der Unansehnlichkeit. 
Nur mal als Tipp - (Bezugsquelle der Fischernetze könnte ich dir nennen).
Ulf


----------



## patty4 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Ulf,

Danke für die Antwort ( das ist ja ein schöner Teich  !!!).

Netz war auch unsere erste Überlegung. Die Fachfirma für Netze, mit der ich gesprochen habe, hat mir aber abgeraten... ( Durchhängen in der Mitte, Befestigungsprobleme.....). 

Der Stahlbau ist momentan angeboten knapp unter 2000 Euro (verzinkt) - dafür wird es aber auch passgenau angefertigt ( unser Teich hat eine ziemlich schwierige Form) und ist dann bis zum Rand hin kinderdicht.

Die Sicherheit der Kinder wäre mir diesen Preis schon wert, falls man halt verzinkte Teile überhaupt im Teich verwenden kann. ( Denn wenn hinterher Tiere und Pflanzen durch Zink im Wasser kaputt gehen, dann bringt das ja auch nichts...)

Und halt die Frage, wie oft man es dann für Teichpflegemaßnahmen öffnen oder gar abnehmen muss...   

Noch eine Frage am Rande: : Hast Du den Big-Bonsai ( Formschnitt Baum) im Hintergrund selbst gemacht oder "machen lassen"? Ich suche noch einen Spezialisten für zwei ähnliche ( aber lange ungepflegte ) Bäume in meinem Garten.....

Liebe Grüße
Patty


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo  Patty

Du willst ein verzinktes Stahlgitter über den Teich legen?
Dann hast du ja nix mehr vom Teich.

Warum nicht ein kleiner Zaun um den Teich rum?
Das ist auch Kindersicher. Und du hast klare Sicht aufs Wasser.

Oder ist das die einzigste Lösung mit dem Gitter über dem Teich?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## patty4 (21. Juni 2007)

*Zink im Wasser giftig ?*

Hallo Daniel!

Ich denke schon dass man das Gitter sieht, aber dass der Teich doch trotzdem  auch noch wahrnehmbar bleibt.

In den meisten öffentlichen Brunnen kann man ein Gitter finden und auch der Seerosenteich im botanischen Garten hat eins... ( da ist es glaube ich sogar unverzinkt  ).

Ein Zaun hat halt den Nachteil, dass die Kinder , wenn sie es schaffen drüber zu klettern, dann um so tiefer fallen..... ( Außerdem glaube ich, dass das den Gesamteindruck unseres Teiches noch mehr stören würde)


Ich habe mir auch nicht so ein kleines 4 cm Raster vorgestellt sondern eher 10 - 15 cm ( das Gitter soll ja nicht "begehbar"sein, sondern lediglich ein "Durchfallen" verhindern). Da können Pflanzen durchwachsen und man müsste eventuelle Fische sehen können.

Ne große Schönheit wird es sicher nicht, aber immer noch besser, als den Teich leer lassen, bis die Kinder groß genug sind...


Liebe Grüße
Patty


----------



## Juleli (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo,
also so ganz begeistert bin ich von deinem Plan nicht. Sicher ist es toll, wenn du deine Kinder schützen möchtest. Kindersicherheit ist auch ein Punkt, den man bei einem Teich ganz groß schreiben sollte. Wäre es aber nicht vielleicht auch angebracht, mit den Kindern über die Gefahr zu sprechen und doch eher zu einem Zaun hin zu tendieren? Man kann einem Kind auch beibringen, NICHT über einen Zaun zu klettern. Hat ein Gitter über dem Teich nicht auch zur Folge, dass die Kinder versuchen werden darauf herumzuturnen und sich die Fische aus ganz großer Nähe anzuschauen?


----------



## sevenkoi (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Patty,
was kann das für eine "Fachfirma" für Netze sein???????????
Wie gesagt, mit einer entsprechenden Spannung mit Stahlseilen (Niro oder verzinkt - denn deine Kinder werden auch mal erwachsen) kansst du fast ein Trampolin über deinen Teich spannen, da hängt absolut nichts durch.
Aber ich will keine "Netzreklame" machen - jedenfalls hättest du mit weniger als max. 300 € (anstelle von 2000!!!) die gleiche Sicherheit - zudem optisch kein "Bonker"!
Schau mal hier: 
(Habe mit der Fa. überhaupt nichts zu tun, deshalb keine Werbung, sondern nur eine Empfehlung)
Ulf


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Ulf,

und wir haben hier im Normalfall nichts gegen Werbung, vor allem, wenn sie positiver Natur ist.
Es sei denn, der Seiteninhaber postet sie (wiederholt und massiv!) nur um dadurch auf Kundenfang zu gehen... 

Wer also gute Bezugsquellen kennt, darf sie ruhig auch nennen. 
Wie sonst sollen andere davon profitieren??


----------



## sahmmy@71 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

hallo zusammen
wir haben kein gitter um den teich sondern ein 1,20 hohen zaun der mit pickenden rosen bepflanzt ist. als nächstes kommt ein bewegungsmelder ins wasser. die gibt es für teiche . sobald mehr bewegung wie normal im teich ist geht eine arlarmsignal los. find ich ganz gut.
und kinder nie alleine im garten lassen.
gruß silke


----------



## Kiki (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo !
Ich würde auch zu der Variante mit dem Zau tendieren. 2000€ ist ne nette Summe ! Ich finde es übrigens toll, daß du dir soviel Gedanken machst, aber wie alt sind denn deine Kinder ?
Wasser zieht Kinder ja magisch an, aber wenn du mit ihnen sprichst und ihnen die Gefahren erklärst: , und dann der Zaun, das halte ich für die bessere (und auch günstiger)Alternative.


----------



## Juleli (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Naja - außerdem sollte man Kinder sowieso nicht so ganz unbeaufsichtigt im Garten herumtoben lassen. Ein halbes Auge sollte man da schon draufwerfen.
Leider Gottes machen unsere Nachbarn das nicht. Deren Kinder sind komplett unbeaufsichtigt, während sie sich selbst vor die Glotze kleben. Das finde ich nicht gerade gut. Das andere Extrem auf der anderen Nachbarschaftsseite ist aber auch nicht gut. Der Vater überfordert seine Kinder mit seiner eigenen Aufmerksamkeit derart, dass er sie innerhalb von drei Stunden zwei Mal zu heulen bringen kann. (Aber das ist jetzt etwas anderes).
Die Kindersicherung von Silke finde ich sehr gut. Ein Zaun muss ja auch nicht zwangsweise doof aussehen, wenn man schöne rankende Pflanzen drantut. Außerdem kann er auch als Sonnenschutz dienen (damit nicht den ganzen Tag die Sonne auf das Wasser scheint).


----------



## patty4 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Alle!

Danke für die vielen Antworten  - Das Thema Kindersicherung und Teich ist ja echt ein heißes Eisen ( gibts ja schon einen sehr ausführlichen Beitrag dazu hier im Forum). Natürlich kann man seine Kinder nicht vor jeder Gefahr behüten ( und soll das vielleicht auch gar nicht 200%ig machen). 

Und deswegen sage ich mir: Ich *kann versuchen*, zu verhindern dass sie sich verletzen, aber ich *muss *verhindern, dass sie in einem nur zu Dekorationszwecken angelegten Gartenteich ertrinken.

Problem bei uns ist, dass der Teich eine sehr schwierige Form hat  - der lässt sich nicht einzäunen ( liegt im Steingarten hang,mit Wasserfall und Brücke).

Die Abdeckung der Oberfläche mit einem Netz oder Gitter ist wirklich die technisch einfachste ( und IMHO optisch auch beste ) VAriante. Allerdings muss man Netz oder Gitter ( wegen der winkeligen Form) passgenau anfertigen lassen. Daher der hohe Preis. Und dass die Firma, die die Netze anfertigt ( die wir hier in der Nähe haben) nicht so recht wollte, während der Stahlbauer flexibel und schnell war.

Bleibt immer noch die Frage : Ist Zink im Wasser ein Problem ? Bzw. sind verzinkte Teile mit Wasserberührung problematisch ?

Viele Grüße
Patty


----------



## Ulumulu (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Patty

Vielleicht kannst du ja auch mal ein Bild von deinem Teich reinstellen damit wir uns mal ein Bild machen können von der "schwierigen" Form.  

Ob Zink dem Teichwasser bzw. den Lebewesen schadet kann ich leider nicht sagen.  
Sicherlich ist reiner Stahl nicht so gut wegen dem Rost. 
Soll denn das Gitter im Wasser liegen oder darüber „schweben“?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Leider sind wir auch keine Chemiker und könnten mit Sicherheit sagen, ob Zink schädlich ist oder nicht. Beim googlen sind wir - defekter Link entfernt - auf Folgendes gestossen:

_"Zink (Zn) selbst ist im Wasser erst in hohen Konzentrationen, die kaum zu erwarten sind, giftig.
Zum Problem könnten unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen Begleitprodukte der Zinkkorrosion wie  Blei und Cadmium werden, die als natürliche Verunreinigungen im technischen Zink (verzinkte Leitungen) auftreten."_

Zwar geht es in dem Beitrag um Trinkwasser, aber dies dürfte sich sicherlich auch auf den Teich übertragen lassen ....


----------



## Thomas_H (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Patty,
die Frage nach dem Alter deiner Kids ist immer noch offen!

In einem Thread hier im Forum habe ich mich umfangreich dazu geäußert.

Hätte ich meinen Teich in der Tiefe weitergebaut, dann hätte ich mir auch ganz ehrlich wieder um die Sicherheit meiner 2 Kids im Alter von 9+10 Jahren Gedanken gemacht.

Ein Gitter wäre es nicht geworden;- mit Sicherheit nicht.
Vielmehr hätte ich ihnen eine Fläche gegeben, die ich zum Spaß und Wohlsein meiner Kinder mit aller Sorgfalt angelegt hätte.

Für uns war immer klar, daß am Teich nicht "geturnt" wird und wenn einmal ein Ball reinfliegt, dann hole "ich" ihn raus.
(Ohne Gemecker;- ohne Gemotze- und notfalls muß auch ein Kunde am Telefon warten)


_Frage 1:_
*Wie alt sind sie Kids*

_Frage 2:_
*Wo bleibt das Bild von dem Teich?*

Ohnehin der Tatsache, daß Kinder bis zu einem gewissen Alter sowieso nicht ohne ständige Beobachtung (und sei es nur aus den Augenwinkeln) sein dürfen, bzw. sollten, betrachtet man die Welt besser mal auf den Knien auf Kinderaugenhöhe und man merkt ganz schnell, was gefährlich ist.


Ich schreibe das nicht nur, weil ich die elterlichen Ängste verstehe;
ich habe einen Freund, dessen Sohn ist mit 7 Jahren ertrunken.

(Der Nachbar hatte einen aufblasbaren Delphin im Schwimmbecken :crazy: )

Das Gitter ist es nicht;- auch kein Netz.


----------



## patty4 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo!

Die Teichbilder habe ich jetzt im Bereich " Ich und mein Teich" eingestellt.

Leider weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich da jetzt hinverlinken kann.

Unsere kids sind mit 1/2  und 3 so klein, dass wir die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht über einen ungesicherten Teich nachzudenken brauchen.

Und dann gibts da ja auch noch Gästekinder.....

Was ist denn eigentlich Eurer Meinung nach so schlimm, an einem Gitter ?

Nur die Optik ? ich denke, den Teich leer zu lassen sähe viel schlimmer aus...

Ich habe inzwischen nochmal mit den Naturagart Leuten gesprochen. Die haben in ihrem großen Tauch-Fischteich auch verschiedene verzinkte Einbauten ( Stege etc.) - scheint also zumindest nicht gefährlich für das Teichleben zu sein...

Schönen Abend noch,

Gruß, Patty


----------



## Thomas_H (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Patty,

1,5 und 3 Jahre ist natürlich wirklich ....., heftig ist das falsche Wort...  

10 Jahre wirst du nicht brauchen, aber die nächsten 6-7 Jahre kannst du wohl einkalkulieren.

So kleine Kinder kann man auch nicht zu 100% beaufsichtigen.: 
Dafür braucht nur die Suppe überzukochen- oder der Briefträger klingelt an der Haustüre.

Die Bilder habe ich noch nicht gefunden- ich suche mal.

Auf jeden Fall kannst du ohne Zaun- oder Abdeckung den Teich so nicht lassen.
Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht


----------



## Findling (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Lasst Euch durch den Umfang nicht abschrecken, sondern lest meinen Beitrag sorgfältig durch. Erschießen könnt Ihr mich später.

Geht es Euch hier wirklich um die Sicherheit der Kinder??? Oder geht es Euch nur darum, euer eigenes Gewissen zu beruhigen nach dem Motto: „Ich hab ja was gemacht!“?

Sorry, dass diese Frage so provokativ rüberkommt, aber ich (Vater von 3 Kindern) vermisse einen ganz wichtigen Aspekt der „Sicherheit“ hier ganz besonders. Jeden der den Plan von Patty für gut oder auch nur für in Ordnung hält lade ich zu folgendem Selbstversuch ein.

Versuchsaufbau:
Besorge Dir eine Baumatte mit einer normalen Maschenweite. Diese dürfte umgelegt auf die Körpergröße eines Kindes in etwa der angestrebten Maschenweite von 10-15 cm entsprechen. Da ich niemanden umbringen möchte, bauen wir das Ganze als einen „Trockenversuch“ in einem entsprechend hohen Raum auf und hängen die Matte waagerecht mit mehreren Seilen an die Decke. Sie soll so hoch über dem Fußboden hängen, dass Ihr, wenn Ihr auf dem Rücken unter der Matte liegt, diese mit den ausgestreckten Händen nicht mehr berühren könnt.

Versuchsablauf:
Nachdem die Matte jetzt richtig schön hängt, klettert auf den Rand der Matte und lasst Euch mit geschlossenen oder verbundenen Augen in Richtung Mattenmitte auf selbige fallen. Wer von Euch bringt dafür den Mut auf? Dies ist nämlich genau die Situation, die Ihr einem fallenden Kind zumuten wollt.

Auswertung:
Wenn tatsächlich jemand den Mut hierzu aufbringt, stehen meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach folgende Ergebnisse zur Auswahl:

1.	Wenn Ihr viel Glück habt, trefft Ihr eine Gitterstrebe mit dem hinteren Teil Eurer reflexartig nach vorne gestreckten Handfläche. Da die Fläche der Strebe sehr schmal ist, wird sie, bedingt durch Euer Körpergewicht und den Schwung des Falles sehr stark in die Handfläche einschneiden und vielleicht sogar zu Prellungen oder Quetschungen führen, aber ansonsten habt Ihr ja wirklich Glück gehabt.
2.	Viel wahrscheinlicher ist jedoch, dass Ihr mit den reflexartig ausgestreckten Händen zwischen den Maschen durchflutscht und mit dem Gesicht ungeschützt auf die Matte knallt. Den Blick in den Spiegel ersparen wir uns an dieser Stelle.
3.	Am wahrscheinlichsten dürfte jedoch sein, dass Ihr mit den ausgestreckten Händen zwar die Matte trefft, jedoch nicht im hinteren Bereich der Hand, sondern im vorderen Bereich bzw. vielleicht sogar nur mit den Fingern. Da dieser Teil der Hand bei einem normalen Menschen (Kunstturner, Bergsteiger und ähnliches mit besonders ausgeprägten Handmuskeln lassen wir hier mal außer Acht) bei einer so schmalen Auflagefläche und mit dem gegebenen Schwung nicht in der Lage sein dürfte das Körpergewicht aufzufangen, wird es wohl zu nicht zu unterschätzenden Verletzungen der Hände kommen ehe Ihr wiederum mit dem Gesicht auf die Matte knallt.

Das wahrscheinlichste Ergebnis wird meiner Meinung nach also sein, dass Ihr mit mehr oder weniger schweren Handverletzungen flach auf der Matte liegt, die Oberarme locker durch die Maschen nach unten hängend, mit dem blutenden Gesicht im Wasser. Die Möglichkeit einer durch Schmerzen bedingten Bewusstlosigkeit lassen wir in diesem Zusammenhang mal außen vor.

Wer von Euch will in dieser Situation behaupten, dass es ihm (oder einem in Panik verfallenen Kind) unter Berücksichtigung der durch das Maschengitter eingeschränkten Bewegungsfreiheit (und evtl. Verletzungen) und der Tatsache, dass Ihr Euch nirgendwo abstützen könnt, jetzt problemlos möglich ist, sich aus eigener Kraft aus dieser misslichen Lage zu befreien? Jedem dürfte klar sein, dass einfach nach oben greifen und sich hochstemmen auch ohne Verletzungen der Hände nicht möglich ist.
Nicht eingehen möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang auf die Probleme, die Matte im unwahrscheinlichen Fall der Befreiung aus eigener Kraft mit verletzten Händen wieder zu verlassen, wenn Krabbeln auf allen Vieren nicht möglich ist und das „Gehen“ wieder seine eigenen Gefahren beinhaltet.
Wer nicht genügend Phantasie hat sich das ganze realistisch vorzustellen, kann den Versuch ja in Natura nachbauen und es selbst ausprobieren. Aber bitte auf jeden Fall sicherstellen, dass eine 2. Person zur „Befreiung“ aus dem selbst hergestellten Gefängnis bereit steht. Ebenfalls bitte ich darum, dass Ihr Euch nicht nach vorne fallen lasst, sondern euch gemütlich auf die Matte legt, die Arme entsprechend nach unten baumeln lasst und dann versucht, wieder aufzustehen.

Resultat:
Mit einem entsprechenden Gitter über der Wasseroberfläche schafft Ihr eine enorme Verletzungsgefahr.

Mit einem entsprechenden Gitter unter der Wasseroberfläche schafft Ihr für Eure Kinder eine evtl. tödliche Falle.

Schlussfolgerung:
Wenn schon ein Gitter über den Teich gespannt werden soll, so muss es m.M.n. ein so kleines Maschenraster haben, dass die Faust des kleinsten Kindes nicht durch diese Maschen passt. Alles andere stellt nur eine zusätzliche Gefahr für die Kinder dar. 
Wenn ein Kinderschutz am Teich wirklich für notwendig erachtet wird, dann diesen doch bitte so anbringen, dass er die Kinder tatsächlich vor Gefahren schützt und nicht zusätzliche Gefahren schafft. Hier sind ganz klar zwischen Sicherheit und optischer Schönheit Prioritäten zu setzen, wobei für mich die Sicherheit immer an erster Stelle käme. Daher käme für mich in diesem Falle nur ein außerhalb des Teiches gelegener Zaun in Frage, egal wie das dann aussieht.


Ziel dieses Beitrages ist es nicht, die in den Raum gestellten Sicherungs-Ideen niederzumachen oder die guten Absichten die bisher zu diesem Thema geäußert wurden abzuwerten. Ziel ist einzig und allein Euch alle zum Nachdenken anzuregen und im Vorfeld auf mögliche Gefahren aufmerksam zu machen. Denn auch hier gilt: Gut gemeint ist meist schlecht gemacht.

Lieber jetzt schwarz sehen als hinterher schwarz ärgern.

So jetzt gebe ich mich zum Abschuss frei.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Thomas_H (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Manfred,

super  

Über das Fallen hatte ich persönlich nicht nachgedacht;- eher auf das drauftreten und das dürfte aufgrund der Maschenweite nicht ungefährlich für die Kinderfüße sein.


Toll erklärt


----------



## Eugen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Patty,
in die Diskussion,wie mache ich einen Teich kindersicher,will ich mich nicht einklinken. Habe selber zwei,die mit Teichen ohne Sicherung klar gekommen sind, und inzwischen erwachsen sind. Ich tendiere da eher Richtung Juleli.

Zum Zink: Zn verschlechtert das Wachstum der Pflanzen und ist in hoher Konzentration giftig für Mensch und Tier.
Die Löslichkeit von Zn in Wasser ist allerdings bei einem "normalen" Teichwasser-pH sehr gering.
Wenn du also unbedingt ein verzinktes Gitter über deinen wunderschönen Teich   machen willst, dann tu es. (ist schade um den schönen Teich,aber bitte. Jedem wie es gefällt.


----------



## thias (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo allerseits

@ Manfred
wahr gesprochen

@ all
Meinen ersten Teich (ca. 16 m², 1m tief) hatte ich, da waren meine Kinder 5 und 3 Jahre alt und konnten noch nicht schwimmen. Den Teich hatte eine GaLa-Firma nach dem Prinzip Bombentricher (rundes Loch und Folie rein) angelegt. Nach dem dezenten Hinweis auf die Kinder hat man dann Tonnen Kies reingeschüttet. Nun ging es einigermaßen flach rein... Eine weitere bauliche Kindersicherung hatte ich nicht. Die Kinder waren bereits in einem Alter, in dem sie schon überlegten, was sie taten (also auch Angst vor Unbekanntem usw. hatten). Auch sind meine Kinder so, dass sie auf das hören, was ich ihnen sage. Und da gab es eindeutige Verbote (nicht am Teich zu sein, wenn kein Erwachsener dabei ist), an die sie sich gehalten haben.

Jetzt sind meine Kinder 10 und 8, können schon lange Schwimmen (dazu hilft übrigens ein Schwimmteich) und da stellt unser nun größerer Teich (150 m²) keine Gefahr mehr dar.
Kindersicherung ist da auch keine besondere dran, auch habe ich keinen Zaun um das Grundstück... Aber der Teich ist so konstruiert, dass man ihn an jeder Stelle wieder verlassen kann. dass an verschiedenen Höhen Sicherheitsterassen vorhanden sind, breite Uferbereiche mit Sumpfbeet vorhanden sind, die Brücke mit einem Geländer versehen ist und beim reinstolpern man sich nur nasse Füße und Beine holen kann.

Ich bin der Meinung, einen 100 %igen Schutz schafft man nie, offensichtliche Gefahren muss man natürlich vermeiden (s.o.).

Es ist auch erzieherisch nicht gut, alle Gefahren fern zu halten, damit die Kinder dann machen können, was sie wollen (das ist ein aktuelles Zeitproblem). 
Es ist besser, wenn man ihnen lehrt, mit Gefahren zu leben. 
Wenn fremde Kinder kommen, müssen sie sich auch daran halten, oder sie dürfen nicht mehr. : Das hat immer geklappt.
Wie kann ich 100 %ig verhindern, dass die Kinder auf die Straße rennen? Den Verkehr kann ich deswegen nicht verbieten und das ist eine viel größere Gefahr.
Nur müssen Kinder ein gewisses Alter dafür haben, ich denke aber, ab 3 ist das spätestens möglich.
Meine Sicherungsmaßnahmen liegen also mehr in der Erziehung, das ist vielleicht mühsamer, aber hilft nicht nur gegen Gefahren wie den Gartenteich. Auf die Nachbarkinder färbt das übrigens auch ab  .

Für Einbrecher, die nachts in meinem Teich ertrinken, habe ich eine Haftpflichtversicherung :?


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

hallo ihr alle!

@manfred: da habe ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht... 

unter dem aspekt würde ich auch auf jeden fall nur noch einen zaun machen!
der wiederum müsste ja auch nicht höher als 50 cm sein, man ist ja nicht weit, wenn die kids dann mal im garten sind und die müssen bei der höhe schon ganz schön kämpfen bzw. klettern!

ich kann mir das auch gut vorstellen, gibt ja nette zaunelemente, die gar nicht häßlich sind. und zwischen zaun und teich schöne gräser oder sonstiges gepflanzt und gut ist!
einen "uferstreifen" würde ich auf jeden fall lassen, so können die erwachsenen mit einem hohen schritt drüber um anfallende arbeiten gut zu erledigen.

mit einer matte im oder auf dem wasser hätte ich mir die bepflanzung auch nicht wirklich vorstellen können...... 
müssten die ganzen blätter, stengel, blüten sich dann durch die maschen kämpfen? :crazy:  von einer seerose mal gar nicht zu reden :? 

also ich bin für ein zäunchen!


----------



## Juleli (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Ehrlich gesagt - bei Manfreds Posting dachte ich zunächst "was für ein Pessimist" und erst danach habe ich mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass der "Pessimismus" angebracht ist. Es ist nicht einmal wirklicher Pessimismus, weil man bei Verletzungsgefahren und den Quellen vom Schlimmsten ausgehen muss!
Deshalb: Gefahr den Kindern erklären und Zaun drum herum!


----------



## elchalarm (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Auch ich bin kein Pessimist. Aber dennoch ist jedes Kind, das ertrinkt ein Kind zuviel. Und der Vergleich zur täglichen Gefahr im Strassenverkehr hinkt aus meiner Sicht gewaltig.

Mir fällt aber auch auf, dass hier eigentlich hauptsächlich von den eigenen Kindern gesprochen wird.... Ich denke, das ist aber nicht das Problem. Teichbesitzer/innen achten natürlich ganz besonders auf ihre eigenen Knder.
Aber was ist, wenn sie mal mit ihren Kindern nach Eurodisney fahren und das Grundstück unbeaufsichtigt bleibt?

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist, dass eine viel größere Gefahr für ANDERE! (Nachbars-) Kinder besteht. Meinen drei Rabauken habe ich von frühem Alter an eingetrichtert, welche Gefahren so ein Gewässer (ob künstl. angelegter Teich oder natürlicher See/Fluss) so bieten. Meinen Kindern schenke ich natürlich stets vollste Aufmerksamkeit.

Nur: Kann ich mich auch auf meine Kinder "verlassen", so ändert sich die Situation dramatisch, wenn ihre SpielkameradInnen zu Besuch sind. Plötzlich sind Mutproben angesagt... Ich kann und werde nicht meinen Kindern die Verantwortung übertragen, darauf zu achten, dass ihre SpielkameradInnen von meinem Teich fernbleiben. Das geht garantiert nach hinten los.

Also: Zaun baun und nicht zuerst auf optik schaun


----------



## Findling (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Elchalarm (wie auch immer du wirklich heißt),

ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, dass die Sicherheit der Kinder (aller Kinder) vor der optischen Wirkung kommen muss! Das wird m.M.n. niemand in diesem Forum grundsätzlich bestreiten. 

Aber hier ging es ja nicht um eine grundsätzliche Frage der Sicherheit, sondern ganz speziell um die Machbarkeit und voraussichtliche Wirksamkeit einer ganz konkreten geplanten  Sicherungsmaßnahme. 

Um mal bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben: auch das Überklettern eines Zaunes kann eine Mutprobe sein. Dabei ist es egal, ob der Zaun um das Grundstück, um den Teich oder sogar je ein Zaun um beides gezogen wurde. Wenn du mit deiner Familie unterwegs bist hast du darauf gar keinen Einfluss. Wenn Mutproben oder Imponiergehabe im Spiel sind, ist bei den meisten Kindern (gleich welchen Alters) der (hoffentlich vorhandene) Verstand ausgeschaltet - und darauf hatten unsere Eltern ebenso wenig Einfluss wie wir es heute haben.

Niemand erwartet von deinen Kindern, dass sie Verantwortung für andere Kinder (Gäste) übernehmen. Das können sie gar nicht – es sei denn sie sind alt genug, diese Verantwortung zu tragen  und es besteht ein entsprechender Altersunterschied und sie werden von den jüngeren Kindern als „Autorität“ akzeptiert. Aber wenn ihnen die Gefahren bewusst sind, werden sie mit dem eigenen Verhalten auf die anderen Kinder unbewussten Einfluss nehmen. Und Kinder die so klein sind, dass sie aus motorischer Unsicherheit ins Wasser fallen können, wird wohl auch niemand unbeaufsichtigt im Umfeld eines nicht gesicherten Teiches spielen lassen!

Wenn jemand 100 % Sicherheit haben will, dann hilft nur zuschütten. Aber dann darf man nicht beim Gartenteich aufhören, denn grundsätzlich ist auch jede Treppe ein Sicherheitsrisiko, ebenso jede Mauer die Kinder zum darüber Laufen reizen könnte, jeder Baum der zum Klettern anregt..... Natürlich kann ein Kind ertrinken wenn es in den Teich fällt, aber es kann sich auch das Genick brechen wenn es eine Treppe runter fällt,  oder wenn es von der Mauer fällt, oder wenn es vom Baum fällt…Wie diese Beispiele zeigen, kann man in fast alles Gefahren reininterpretieren. Dass ein Teich eine zusätzliche Gefahrenquelle darstellt, ist wohl jedem hier klar! Deshalb machen wir uns ja auch Gedanken um die Sicherung der Teiche.

Aber genau so muss jedem klar sein, dass keine von uns konstruierbare Sicherungsmaßnahme einen totalen Schutz garantieren kann. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn es um Mutproben, Imponiergehabe oder Übermut geht.

hallo Juleli,

… dachte ich zunächst „was für ein Pessimist“…  - das hatte ich befürchtet

… Es ist nicht einmal wirklicher Pessimismus …     - das hatte ich gehofft

hallo Katja 

...da hatte ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht… - das wollte ich ändern

Gruß
Manfred

PS: Irgendwann lerne ich auch noch, wie man ein richtiges Zitat einfügt!:beeten:


----------



## elchalarm (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Wie dem auch sei... Hier im Forum habe ich so viele konstruktive Ideen und Gedanken finden können, dass ich für meinen Fall die passende Lösung herausfinden konnte. Danke dafür.

Ach ja, bevor ich´s vergess: Elchalarm = Olaf ;-)


----------



## patty4 (9. Juli 2007)

*Also noch ein Zäunchen extra...*

Hallo erstmal!

Danke, dass Ihr Euch alle so viele Gedanken macht.

Ich werde jetzt für meine Brücke noch ein Extra Geländer bestellen, so dass dann dort keiner versehentlich reinfällt.

Das Gitter ist jetzt übrigens teilmontiert und so schlimm sieht es auch gar nicht aus. Und die Verletzungsgefahr die von dem Gitter ausgeht ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht größer, als wenn man im Garten eine Treppe runterfällt oder beim Stolpern auf einen Rasenkantenstein fällt.

Für die Teichpflege lasse ich mir jezt noch ein paar Revisionsöffnungen machen und dann schaun wir mal, wie es sich bewährt...

Zum Bepflanzen des Teichs war es sogar ganz praktisch....

Wenn dann alles fertig ist, poste ich mal ein Foto.

Natürlich ist mir schon klar, dass man auf die Kinder trotzdem noch aufpassen muss... ( das mache ich ja sonst auch....).

Liebe Grüße
Patty


----------



## Teichmatze (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo

Ich hole mal den alten Beitrag hervor.
Wir stehen auch vor dem Problem eine geeignete Kindersicherung zu errichten.
Das Problem sind nicht die eigenen Kinder,die sind so erzogen,das wir gemeinsam am Teich forschen würden,machen wir mit der Feuerstelle auch so.
Aber an unserem Garten grenzt direkt der Spielplatz und die Kinder können relativ leicht auf unser Grundstück gelangen,auch von der Straße aus.
Da der Teich direkt an der Terasse beginnen soll und wir von da das treiben am Teich beobachten möchten,überlegen wir auch ein Gitter oder Netz zu montieren.
Oder eben einen Zaun außen rum und an der Terasse entlang eine Glasfront mit Pfosten und einem Brett oben drauf,irgendwo muß ja auch mal ein Glas Bier stehen können.
Diesen Glaszaun können Kinder so nicht überwinden.
Aber das Problem ist ja auch die Abwesenheit ,wir sind ja auch oft nicht zu Hause.
Da so ein Teich immer ein Anziehungspunkt für Kinder ist,wollen wir doch lieber von oben mit Netz oder Gitter schützen.

Jetzt habe ich schon soviel nach Bildern mit solchen Abdeckungen gesucht,aber nicht´s gefunden.

Hat jemand Bilder oder ähnliches,damit ich mir das mal vorstellen kann.

Obwohl das Beispiel mit der Matte und dem Sturz schreckt doch ganz schön ab.
Mir ist aber ein Kind mit gebrochener Hand und evtl gebrochener __ Nase lieber als ein in meinem Teich ertrunkenes.
Wenn es auch noch mithilfe irgendwelcher Spielgeräte etc über den Zaun geklettert ist,ist es sowieso nicht meine Schuld.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## karsten. (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo 

zu Kindersicherrungen gibt es ja hier schon viele Beiträge

Ich könnt mir ein sichtbares Gitter weder über noch unter Wasser schön reden... 

ganz abgesehen ,dass die IMMER notwendigen täglichen kleinen Handgriffe und Pflegearbeiten nicht oder nur schwer auszuführen sind .

dh. der Teich vergammelt .....



zu Deiner Frage 

weder Zink noch Rost 

ist beim Teichbau gefährlich 

Ich 
würde eine unauffällige , in Ehren rostende Variante favorisieren 
und 
wenn das Kind größer ist kommt das Teil eh zum Schrott nur ohne Zink
für die Hälfte vom Geld 

mfG


----------



## Teichmatze (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Karsten

Im normalen Fall hättest Du ja Recht.
Nur die Kinder sind nicht unsere und wenn die groß sind kommt die nächste Generation.
Ich möchte mir den Spaß am Teich nicht von dem Spielplatz verderben lassen.

Aber ich werde wohl kein Gitter nehmen,die Vorstellung ein Gitter unter Wasser zu haben,welches von Algen grün ist,an dem sich evtl noch Fadenalgen sammeln ist schrecklich.

Und über Wasser ist noch störender.

Besser ist ein Draht mit Weidezaungerät,da fassen die nur einmal an,das spricht sich schnell rum und dann kann das Gerät wieder weg.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Matthias.

Wie wäre denn eine andere/höhere und kindersichere Grundstückseinfriedung?
Evtl. ein Zaun und dahinter richtig fiese, stachelige Rosen, Brombeeren o.ä. - so hoch, dass man kaum drüber schauen kann...

Kostet zwar erstmal Geld, aber dann hast Du Ruhe.


----------



## Teichmatze (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Annett

Unser Garten ist nicht einsehbar.
Aber ein Teich spricht sich nunmal bei Kindern rum.
Komplett das Grundstück zu Ummauern finde ich auch nicht passend.
Außerdem haben wir auch zu den Nachbarn auf deren Grunstücke Überwege angelegt,weil wir zu denen ein sehr gutes Verhältniss haben,das möchten wir nicht alles entfernen.

Dann kaufe ich lieber der Gemeinde den Spielplatz ab,dann habe ich ein riesigen Platz für einen schönen Wassergarten,den ich dann auch komplett einzäunen kann.

Aber erstens verkaufen die nicht und zweitens hätte ich wohl nicht das Geld für so ein Vorhaben.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## chmo (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Zusammen 

Der Vorteil heute ist, dass bei diesem Wetter die Kinder nicht raus wollen. Da der Fortschritt an meinem Teichbau ziemlich wegen der zuvielen Arbeit in der Firma gelitten hat, musste ich für die Regierung zuhause eine Notlösung finden. 

Der tiefe Teil des Teiches hat 1.9m und wir haben einerseits unsere eigenen Kinder und andererseits oft die Nachbarskinder (oder fragt mich nicht vo wo die immer alle kommen  ) in unserem Garten. 

Habe auch lange gesucht und all die unterschiedlichen Varianten rechnen lassen. Schlussendlich habe ich mich von einem Teichnetz überzeugen lassen. Erstens preislich mit 400 Euronen (Inkl. Karabiner, Netz und Spannset) nicht gratis aber verkraftbar. Von der Optik her ist es eher leicht und enorm Stabil. 

Bezüglich Stabilität durfte ich es vor einer Woche testen, da unser junger Hund die Idee hatte, mal eine Überquerung zu testen und in der Mitte mit der Tatze stecken blieb. Mit meinem Gewicht (84Kg) und dem vom Hund (16kg) ist das Netz nur ca. 50cm durchgebogen, bei nicht voller Spannung.

Gruss  und schönes Wochenende 

Chris


----------



## Teichmatze (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo

Das scheint ja auch nicht weiter zu stören.
Welches Material ist das?
Wo hast Du das gekauft?
Hir gibt es überall nur diese Gerüstbau und Ladungssicherungsnetze in orage,grün und schwarz.Die sind dann aud Kunststoffgewebe oder so.

So wie bei Euch geht das gut mit der Befestigung,aber wenn das ein gegrabener Teich ist,muß man schon ordendliche Fundamente betonieren,damit es straff gespannt werden kann.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## marcus18488 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Matthias

schau mal im Inet unter Vogelschutznetzen nach. Bei Landwirtschaftlichen Versandhäusern wie Faie, Agrimarkt, Siepmann und anderen findest du bestimmt ein Netz. Die sind ziemlich stabil, witterungsbeständig und nicht so teuer. 
Wenn dein Teich nicht gerade 20m Durchmesser bekommt, leg doch einfach ein paar Rund oder Vierkantrohre drüber an einigen Stellen und dann das Netz drüber. 

Ich mach es so im Herbst wegen Laub. Nehme dazu auch ein Vogelschutznetz und überspanne meinen Teich mit mehreren  Vierkantrohrer mit ca 9m Länge im Abstand von ca 1m. Kann auch darüberlaufen, dann gibt das Netz ca 30cm nach (wiege ca 62kg).


Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## chmo (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Matthias 

Es handelt sich um ein Betelon PP Netz. Einige Daten dazu
- Relative Nassfestigkeit : 100%
- Feuchtigkeitsaufnahme: 0%
- Witterungsbeständig
- Lichtbeständig, starke farben können aufhellen
- laugenbeständig 
- Gewicht pro m2 0.11 kg.

Maschenweite 50mm , Kordelstärke 2.5 mm - Reissfestigkeit auf einzelnen Maschenknoten ca. 200 kg. Also eine kleine Schulklasse sollte es aushalten. 
Denke der schwächste Punkt liegt bei den Dübeln. 

Gefunden habe ich die Firma in der Schweiz. Seilfabrik Ullmann AG. www.usacord.ch. Sehr gute Beratung, da der Inhabersohn selber einen Koiteich hat. 

Gruss Chris


----------



## allegra (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Guten Morgen,
das Thema hole ich nun noch einmal hoch, Wir sind die Familie, deren 5-jähriges Enkelkind vor einer Woche im Schwimmteich ertrunken ist. 
Wir haben den alten Teich nach Wegzug des 4. Kindes ausgebaut zum Schwimmteich und mussten nun dieses furchtbare Unglück hier erleben.
Unser riesiges Grundstück ist rundherum gesichert durch einen Zaun. Der 5-jährige konnte schwimmen, er war auch als kleiner Junge mit seinem Bruder oft hier bei uns tagsüber, auch am Teich. Der alte Teich war immerhin 1,40m tief.
Wir alle waren uns der Gefahr bewusst, haben immer gut aufgepasst, aber letztlich kann niemand jedes Risiko ausschalten. Das gilt für alle Bereich: Haus, Straße und Verkehr, Wasser und Natur, Beruf und Alltag. Passieren kann jeden Moment etwas, und wer kann schon 24 Std. rund um die Uhr aufpassen.
Auch bei unserem Unfall war das so. Der Junge war nur kurz im Garten, um seinen Fußball zu holen. Das haben wir auch zugelassen, ohne mitzugehen und noch gesagt: hol Dir den Ball und komm wieder auf die Terrasse.
Er hat dann wohl voller jungsiger Fußballlust den Ball gekickt, er fiel in den Teich. An 3 Seiten ist die Klärzone nur 10- 20cm tief. Da ist er wohl mit Gummistiefeln und voll bekleidet rein mit dem Kascher, wollte den Fußball rausangeln.
Leute, er hatte nicht die geringste Chance in voller Montur, als er das Gleichgewicht verlor und in der Schwimmzone versank.
Das alte Vogelschutznetz hat ihn nicht gehalten, er ist draran vorbei gerutscht.

Das ganze ist extrem schlimm, traumatisch und bodenlos traurig - wir gehen damit aber offen um, reden drüber und versuchen, uns klar zu machen, dass daran niemand "Schuld"hat. Es war ein tragisches Unglück - und nicht vorherzusehen oder zu verhindern. Wer bindet schon 5-jährige Jungs an!

Aber: ich werde natürlich nun auch ein anderes Schutznetz ordern - der Teichbauer macht sich dazu gerade Gedanken. Hier werden immer mal Kinder und Enkel sein - etwas Sicherheit muss also noch geschaffen werden.

Netz also? immer, wenn wir nicht da sind und wenn Kinder zu Besuch sind......

Erdmuthe


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Ich finde es extrem taff von dir hier so offen über euer Drama zu schreiben - ich glaube nicht das ich das nach so einem Ereignis könnte - Respekt 
Ich war nach deinem Posting sehr geschockt - ich hatte den Bericht in den News gelesen - mein herzliches Beileid. 
Ich hoffe das dein Anliegen möglichst viele erreicht und auf die Gefahr aufmerksam macht, damit sowas möglichst nicht nochmal passiert :shock

Wir haben das Glück, das unser Teich nur von einer Seite erreicht werden kann und daher ein einfaches Tor zur Sicherung reicht. Ich will nicht wissen wieviele Leute ihren Teich ungesichert lassen, weil eine Einzäunung oder Gitter zuviel Aufwand oder Beeinträchtigung ist.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## drwr (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir ( 3 Kinder ) und ein Verwandter ( behindertes Kind ) haben beide einfachen
Baustahl 3 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche fixiert. Weder haben die Kinder noch die Koi gelitten. Billig war das Ganze auch noch. Matte auf den Teich legen mit der anzeichnen und mit der Flex kürzen.
Alle Kinder nebst Nachbarkinder sind mittlerweile groß und unvershert.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## allegra (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Danke Heiko,
Offenheit und Kommunikation hilft meiner Erfahrung nach immer.
Wer wie wir mutig und stark durchs Leben geht, 4 Kinder großzieht und sich eigentlich allen Herausforderungen stellt, der ist sicher taff - okay.

Was andere machen ist mir ziemlich schnuppe, hier im Ort gibt es 16 große Teich- und Poolanlagen, die meisten ungesichert, ....über Zäune kann man drüberklettern, Tore bleiben praktischerweise offen...... wir hörten unzählige dramatische Fasttodesfallgeschichten....

Mir ist wichtig, dass wir hier weiterleben können.
Unsere Kinder und Enkel durften immer mit uns gemeinsam und nur mit uns! am Teich beobachten, erforschen und plempern..... Bälle haben immer die Erwachsenen rausgeholt und nur die! 
Ich bin auch Lehrerin und weiß genau, dass Verbote auch zur Übertretung reizen, letztlich kann man Kindern gar nichts verbieten.....oder man muss alles in jeder Tages- und Nachtminute kontrollieren und bewachen.

Dennoch muss einfach was über die Schwimmzone - ich will ja auch irgendwann mal wieder schlafen können, mit meinen Enkelkindern hier baden und spielen, dem Leben wieder Raum geben.

Gruß
Erdmuthe


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Erdmuthe,
ich mag mir nicht ausmalen, wie es mir an eurer Stelle ginge. Als ich deine Bitte um Schießung deines Schwimmteich-Thread gelesen habe, war ich sehr betroffen.
Als Reaktion auf deinen Schlusssatz kam mein Beitrag zur Teichsicherung, und ich bin im Nachhinein froh, das ich nicht mein komplettes Gitter entfernt habe.
*Ich fühle mit euch!*
Hoffentlich lesen* viele* deine Zeilen, das ihnen so ein Unglück erspart bleibt!


----------



## allegra (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Liebe Andrea, danke für Deine mitfühlenden Worte.
Erdmuthe


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Erdmuthe,

Seiner Verantwortung muss man sich natürlich bewußt sein, dazu hilft deine Erfahrung hoffentlich dem ein oder anderen. Wenn man Sicherungen hat (Tor, Zaun, Gitter), dann muss man diese natürlich auch in aller Konsequenz nutzen, sonst macht es keinen Sinn. Unser Zugang ist abgeschlossen und wird nur im Beisein Erwachsener geöffnet und offen gelassen. Wir mußten uns auch erst trainieren wirklich auch bei nur kurzem Verlassen schon konsequent den Zugang wieder zu schließen. Gerade diese kleinen Nachlässigkeiten sind immer wieder gefährlich.

Den Kindern muss man diese Gefahr immer wieder bewußt machen und sie im Umgang mit Teich und Wasser im Allgemeinen wiederholt aufklären. Das ist kein 100%-Schutz, aber wichtige Grundlage.

Das mit den Verboten sehe ich genauso (meine Frau ist übrigens auch (Grundschul)-Lehrerin) - unsere Tochter reagiert auch am besten auf die Erklärung warum etwas so sein muss. Auf die Montage des Tors gab es großen Protest, nach Erklärung und Hinweis auf die Gefahr, erfolgte Einsicht.

Leider erlebe ich auch oft das mit der Sicherung nachlässig umgegangen wird und die Kinder am ungesicherten Pool oder Teich sogar unbeaufsichtigt spielen.

Eine 100%-Sicherheit gibt es kaum, insbesondere wenn Kinder das Grundstück in Abwesenheit betreten. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo in die Runde,
ich fände es schön, wenn das Thema "Kindersicherung" im Basiswissen aufgenommen würde. Wenn man gezielt danach sucht, findet man hier einiges zum Thema, aber man stolpert nicht darüber.


----------



## allegra (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

sehr gute Idee!!!!


----------



## allegra (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Ich möchte die Schwimmzone (3,5 x 6m ) sichern. 

Frage:
Wer hat den Schwimmbereich hier mit einem Netz abgedeckt?
Wer hat eine abnehmbare Plane?
Was habt ihr damit für Erfahrungen gemacht?

Zaun haben wir - aber über Zäune kommt Kind drüber.......

Gruß
Erdmuthe


----------



## Goosa (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo zusammen,
da das ja ein wichtiges und viel besrochenes Thema ist, möchte ich auch gern noch unsere Lösung verraten. Wir haben lange überlegt, da ein Netz über den Teich uns nicht sicher genug schien und zudem die Sicht auf die Fische nimmt. Wir kamen auf Baustahlmatten, welche noch nicht einmal oder kaum auffallen. Die Pflanzen haben Platz durch das breite Gitter zu wachsen, die Höhe kann beliebig angepasst werden, sie sind einfach in den Boden zu stecken, passen sich der Form des Teiches gut an und ganz wichtig es kann kein Kind durch oder drüber. Natürlich sollte man die Kleinen aber auch nicht ganz alleine lassen. Meine Nichte (3) kann Fische beobachten und auch sicher Dreirad im Garten fahren. Vielleicht ist das ja für den ein oder anderen eine gute Idee und Lösung, grad bei Teichen mit besonderen Formen.
Hier mal Bilder zur Ansicht.


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Goosa.

Von Weitem erscheint Deine Lösung optisch tatsächlich relativ unauffällig. 

Was mir jedoch sofort durch den Kopf gegangen ist - Kinder könnten ohne Probleme in diese großen Maschen steigen und den Zaun hoch klettern. 
Dann einmal ein wenig das Gleichgewicht verlieren und ... :?


----------



## Goosa (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Gitter / Kindersicherung*

Hallo Annett,
finde auch das es von der Optik sich gut anpasst. Wegen den größeren Maschen haben da auch schon dran gedacht, man könnte sonst auch etwas feinmaschigeres verwenden. Nur dadurch das es etwas nachgibt, in Bewegung ist, werden die Kinder wohl nicht mehr hochlettern wollen wenn es doch etwas schwankt wenn man versucht drauf zu steigen. Es gibt ja dann beim Gewicht nach hinten etwas nach und wenn sie fallen dann nicht tief und nicht in die falsche Richtung. Meine Nichte (3) weiß aber das sie da nicht hoch darf, bzw ist auch noch nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen so ein Unfug zu machen, sie füttert und schaut dann. Ansonsten ist ihr Dreirad wichtiger und finde das ist gut abgesichert das sie in den Teich nicht aus Versehen reinfahren oder beim spielen reinlaufen kann.
Vllt hat ja noch jemand einen besseren Vorschlag um die Idee zu verbessern 

Lieben Gruß Goosa


----------

